# damselfly's



## macro junkie (May 15, 2008)

1st mpe-65 at iso400







now 60mm shots usin fill flash..under exposing by 1 hole stop so your only using the flash as a fill to bring out some of the shadows on the subject..the background will be spot on when using this methord


----------



## macro junkie (May 15, 2008)

these shots are not the best..i forgot to change the aperture so they have come out a bit soft..

5:1 life size - no crop






this one had water drops on the leaf which cause it to reflect and show up on the pic as blown out hot spots..it sort of spoilt the pic,.

3:1 life size


----------



## bugzilla (May 15, 2008)

I wish my best shots looked as good as your "not the best" ones  

What do you use for fill in flash, a ring flash or one of those canon ones iwth 2 arms. I want to get one but don't know what to go for.

All my photographs seem to look flat which is bugging the c**p out of me :angry:


----------



## macro junkie (May 15, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> I wish my best shots looked as good as your "not the best" ones  What do you use for fill in flash, a ring flash or one of those canon ones iwth 2 arms. I want to get one but don't know what to go for.
> 
> All my photographs seem to look flat which is bugging the c**p out of me :angry:


the only flash i use is canons mt-24ex..the best flash canon do..its good because its nothing like a ring flash..ring flash makes the pic look flat and light is way to even..mt-24ex has 2 flash heads that can be changed at different positions to get different lighting effects..if u want the best flash get mt-24ex..409£ from kerso.


----------



## bugzilla (May 15, 2008)

£409, I'd need to sell my body to afford that atm  

Loads of times too, I don't think I'd fetch much with my bald head and big belly :lol:


----------



## Malnra (May 15, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> £409, I'd need to sell my body to afford that atm  Loads of times too, I don't think I'd fetch much with my bald head and big belly :lol:


I am sure there are some chicks who like buda bellys .... heck I bet some men would too ... hehehehe

nice shots MJ, thanks for sharing


----------



## bugzilla (May 15, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (May 15, 2008)

heres what i call a good image..


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2008)

Dunno your technical details, but I like your pictures.


----------



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)

detail is here..iv started to stack..  

2 shot stack


----------



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)




----------



## pedro92 (May 19, 2008)

Great pics! Can you send me a message again with the camera you have and the flash and stuff i would need.


----------

